# So ein Mist!



## Turmalin

Hola a todos:
Estoy buscando traducciones al español de la frase o exclamación "So ein Mist!". El caso es que "Mist" es menos fuerte que "Scheiße", por lo que "¡vaya mierda!" no sirve. Se agradecen sugerencias...
Un saludo


----------



## sokol

He buscado algo menus vulgar que carajo en el foro - y he encontrado eso.


----------



## Turmalin

¡Muchas gracias, sokol!
Claro, lo que estoy buscando no es tanto una exclamación de sorpesa o incredulidad (que era más bien el tema al que me remitiste), sino de disgusto. Como cuando en alemán decimos "so ein Mist" o "verdammter Mist" o "verdammt noch mal". También está "mecagüen" etc., pero busco ... algo menos vulgar. 
Un saludo


----------



## sokol

Y "Madre mía" no sirve? O el eufemismo "¡Miércoles!" (Ambos del otro hilo.)


----------



## cargirl

Jo, qué asco!! ó  ¡¡¡ a la porra!!! ó ¡¡¡porras!!!


----------



## Namakemono

Siempre queda el neutral y políticamente correcto "¡maldita sea!".


----------



## Arrius

Ich schlage das milde ¡*Qué barbaridad*! vor. obwohl ich der Meinung bin, daß man bei der Übersetzung eines Filmdialogs es vielmehr mit _¡Gillipollas!_ übersetzen würde. Spanische Fluchwörter sind selten so grob und unsalonfähig wie ihre buchstäbliche Übersetzung uns meinen läßt, und gottweiß wie man _gillipollas _wörtlich übersetzen soll.


----------



## Estopa

Turmalin said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, sokol!
> Claro, lo que estoy buscando no es tanto una exclamación de sorpesa o incredulidad (que era más bien el tema al que me remitiste), sino de disgusto. Como cuando en alemán decimos "so ein Mist" o "verdammter Mist" o "verdammt noch mal". También está "mecagüen" etc., pero busco ... algo menos vulgar.
> Un saludo


 
Como expresión no vulgar de disgusto se me ocurre

¡Qué rabia!

Saludos


----------



## AleFB

Scheisse => puta mierda
Mist => mierda

Por dos razones:
1) el sentido de vulgaridad no es lo mismo entre alemanes y ispanohablantes, entonces "scheisse" merece una traduccion mas fuerte
2) serìa importante no salir de la esfera escatològica por qué es de allì que la palabra trae su fuerza perlocutoria

De todas formas hay muchas consideraciones que hacer cuando se ententa traducir expresiones "vulgares". Si estas interesado (y entiendes italiano) puedo enviarte mi relato sobre la traduccion de las malapalabras (en particualr en los serial televisivos, pero hay un capitulo mas general).

Ciao


----------



## Boliursa

Disgusto y decepción. Pues aquí en Bolivia se dice: ¡Qué macana! No es vulgar, algo informal, pero muy frecuente.


----------



## Estopa

AleFB said:


> Scheisse => puta mierda
> Mist => mierda
> 
> Por dos razones:
> 1) el sentido de vulgaridad no es lo mismo entre alemanes y ispanohablantes, entonces "scheisse" merece una traduccion mas fuerte
> 2) serìa importante no salir de la esfera escatològica por qué es de allì que la palabra trae su fuerza perlocutoria
> 
> De todas formas hay muchas consideraciones que hacer cuando se ententa traducir expresiones "vulgares". Si estas interesado (y entiendes italiano) puedo enviarte mi relato sobre la traduccion de las malapalabras (en particualr en los serial televisivos, pero hay un capitulo mas general).
> 
> Ciao



@AleFB  Mierda es una expresión bastante vulgar en el mundo hispanohablante. Prueba a imaginarte diciéndolo delante de tu jefe. Seguro que no lo haces...


----------



## AleFB

@Estopa
seguro es muy dificil relevar la percepciòn de "vulgaridad" y aùn mas ententar hacer comparaciones entre distintos idiomas.
Pero entre ispanohablantes y alemanes la distancia es muy marcada. "En frente de tu jefe" no es un ejemplo perfecto por qué solo consideras el cambio de registro (da familiar a laboral).
En general (y esto lo puedes destacar por la calle como en la tele) la frequencia y variedad de los tacos españoles es muy màs alta en un discurso informal en relaciòn con lo que pasa en Alemania.


----------



## Estopa

AleFB said:


> @Estopa
> Pero entre *h*ispanohablantes y alemanes la distancia es(tá) muy marcada. "En frente de tu jefe" no es un ejemplo perfecto *porque* sólo consideras el cambio de registro (de familiar a laboral).
> En general (y esto lo puedes destacar (?=constatar) tanto en la calle como en la tele) la fre*c*uencia y variedad de los tacos españoles es *mucho* *mayor* en un discurso informal en comparación con lo que pasa en Alemania.


 
En términos generales te doy la razón, pero el uso de expresiones vulgares es habitual en el lenguaje coloquial, y fuera de ese ámbito depende del nivel de confianza que tengas con tu interlocutor. 

En el trabajo no tengo ningún problema en decir "mierda", "coño" u otras "lindeces" delante de un compañero si me equivoco en alguna cosa, pero si mi jefe u otra persona con la que no tengo confianza estuvieran presentes, me limitaría a soltar un "qué rabia", "vaya por Dios", o algo por el estilo menos "comprometedor". Creo que no hay mucha diferencia entre el español y el alemán en ese aspecto. 

Vale, el repertorio de "tacos" en español es diez veces mayor que en alemán, pero ésa es otra historia 

P.D. Te he hecho algunas correcciones. Espero que no te moleste. La próxima vez me corriges tú a mí en el foro de italiano.


----------



## sokol

El uso de palabras vulgares en alemán - eso es un tema muy dificil, porque depende de la región, de la situación, de la empresa, ...

Mein Spanisch lässt mich im Stich - also auf Deutsch weiter:
In Österreich wird man beispielsweise in Fabriken wesentlich mehr vulgäre Ausdrücke hören als in Büros; ausserdem saloppe bis vulgäre Ausdrücke in ländlichen Regionen und generell im Westen häufiger (d. h., nicht in Ostösterreich und nicht in Graz und näherer Umgebung), während besonders in Ostösterreich (Grossraum Wien) eine starke soziale Differenzierung besteht: wer was auf sich hält, wird niemals in der Firma vulgäre Sprüche loslassen - Vulgarismen werden in Wien sehr stark mit der Arbeiterschicht assoziert.

Für Deutschland kann ich nicht sprechen, aber dort wird es wohl ähnliche Unterschiede geben.

Tatsache ist jedenfalls für mich: bei umgangssprachlichen Ausdrücken ist wichtig, beim Übersetzen immer Rücksicht auf die Zielsprache zu nehmen - d. h., in diesem Fall ("So ein Mist!" > Spanisch): der Ausdruck soll unbedingt so gewählt werden, dass er im _Spanischen _(im gewünschten Kontext) als angebracht empfunden wird.
Und das kann dann unter Umständen ein wesentlich derberer Ausdruck sein, oder auch ein milderer: die Tatsache, dass auf Deutsch ein ziemlich milder Ausdruck gewählt wird ("So ein Mist!" ist völlig "harmlos), bedeutet _nicht _zwangsläufig, dass auf Spanisch ein ähnlich milder Ausdruck angemessen ist.


----------



## Turmalin

Bueno, ¡cuántas sugerencias y cuántas reflexiones interesantes y certeras! ¡Muchas gracias a todas y todos! Yo, por mi parte, he seguido preguntando también a mi alrededor. Al final, para lo que quería, que era un diccionario de vocabulario básico, me he decidido por "¡qué faena!" - "¡Qué rabia!" y "¡Maldita sea!" también habrían quedado bien. En cuanto a las demás propuestas, creo que vienen muy bien a la hora de traducir textos, donde se dan más con-textos. 
A AleFBe: Sí que te agradecería tu artículo sobre la traducción de palabrotas.
Un montón de gracias a todos otra vez y un saludo cordial


----------



## lady jekyll

Turmalin said:


> Bueno, ¡cuántas sugerencias y cuántas reflexiones interesantes y certeras! ¡Muchas gracias a todas y todos! Yo, por mi parte, he seguido preguntando también a mi alrededor. Al final, para lo que quería, que era un diccionario de vocabulario básico, me he decidido por "¡qué faena!" - "¡Qué rabia!" y "¡Maldita sea!" también habrían quedado bien. En cuanto a las demás propuestas, creo que vienen muy bien a la hora de traducir textos, donde se dan más con-textos.
> A AleFBe: Sí que te agradecería tu artículo sobre la traducción de palabrotas.
> Un montón de gracias a todos otra vez y un saludo cordial



Hola, Trumalin:
Sólo quisiera puntualizar que "¡qué faena!" apenas se utiliza (por lo menos por aquí). queda forzado, anticuado. Es más natural y común decir "maldita sea".


----------



## Estopa

lady jekyll said:


> Hola, Trumalin:
> Sólo quisiera puntualizar que "¡qué faena!" apenas se utiliza (por lo menos por aquí). queda forzado, anticuado. Es más natural y común decir "maldita sea".



"¡Qué faena!" es una forma "fina" de decir "¡Qué putada! (me han hecho)" (= Da hat man mir aber übel mitgespielt!)

Creo que con ese sentido es una expresión relativamente frecuente, pero no recuerdo haberla escuchado en ninguna situacion en que pueda equipararse a "So ein Mist!".

@lady jekyll Yo también soy madrileña, por eso me ha sorprendido lo que escribes. Llevo ya algunos años por Alemania, pero espero que no tantos como para haberme quedado "descolgada" del lenguaje coloquial. .


----------



## Arrius

"¡Qué faena!" es una forma "fina" de decir "¡Qué putada! Estopa
Se oyen las dos exclamaciones a menudo en películas truducidas del inglés al español por frases con el mismo significado que "So ein Mist!", pero la segunda es más frecuente. Claro, en castellano europeo no en lo a que llaman "latino".


----------



## Estopa

Arrius said:


> "¡Qué faena!" es una forma "fina" de decir "¡Qué putada! Estopa
> Se oyen las dos exclamaciones a menudo en películas truducidas del inglés al español por frases con el mismo significado que "So ein Mist!", pero la segunda es más frecuente. Claro, en castellano europeo no en lo a que llaman "latino".



Hola:

"So ein Mist" (=¡Qué rabia!) es una expresión de fastidio, que no necesariamente implica que alguien te haya hecho una faena.

"So ein Mist" puede decirlo alguien si pierde el tranvía (porque no ha llegado a tiempo de cogerlo), si se le cae un bote de pintura al suelo y se le mancha la alfombra, si se le rompe algo.... 

No me imagino en todas esas situaciones que la persona diga "¡Vaya faena!", excepto en el caso del tranvía, si el conductor le cierra al pobre hombre la puerta cuando está a punto de llegar y arranca sin dejarle subir, pero ahí tendría otro sentido.


----------



## lady jekyll

Estopa said:


> "¡Qué faena!" es una forma "fina" de decir "¡Qué putada! (me han hecho)" (= Da hat man mir aber übel mitgespielt!)
> 
> Creo que con ese sentido es una expresión relativamente frecuente, pero no recuerdo haberla escuchado en ninguna situacion en que pueda equipararse a "So ein Mist!".
> 
> @lady jekyll Yo también soy madrileña, por eso me ha sorprendido lo que escribes. Llevo ya algunos años por Alemania, pero espero que no tantos como para haberme quedado "descolgada" del lenguaje coloquial. .



Hola, Estopa:
Bueno, en realidad soy barcelonesa, pero llevo varios años en Madrid. Francamente, no sabía que se utilizara tanto como dices. Será que no he tenido ocasión de escucharlo. En cambio, por el entorno en que me muevo suelo escuchar más comunmente "maldita sea" (especialmente en Barcelona), cuando por lo general algo sale mal, cualquier cosa... Y no, no creo que te hayas quedado descolgada para nada del lenguaje coloquial.   Ya se sabe, estás expresiones podrían calificarse como regionalismos.

Sería interesante lanzar esta duda al foro español


----------



## Marusa_bm

So ein Mist! podría decirse en español como "¡vaya mierda!" sin ningún problema. 

Si lo dijera un niño pequeño podría ser: "¡jolín!" o "¡jolines", mientras que si el que el que lo dice es un adulto, diría: "¡joder!".

Aquí en Valencia mucha gente diría: "¡me cago en todo!"


----------

